# The Strange Origins of the Oompa-Loompas



## JimDuyer (Oct 3, 2020)

When I posted my topic on Pinocchio, some of the readers seemed to feel that it
was really no big deal, that worse things happened in those days, and that video
games are actually just as bad or worse for children and adults.  I won't disagree
about the video games, and I have not yet done research to discover which government
entity is behind some of the more violent ones, so I will let that stand for now.

But for those who felt that the late 1800s were just violent times, and kids back then
could understand and handle the murder and violence, and betrayal, and blasphemy,
I give you this new topic; about a book which was published  in the 1960s and so is still very relevant  to ourselves, if not our children.  In fact, a great many of the authors on SH.net
were subject to this in their own childhoods.

The Strange Origins of the Oompa-Loompas.

Were they asylum seekers from some Underground kingdom, or the first
examples of "Pizzagate" deliveries  in modern times?

Yes, all good children loved Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory, and, let's face it,
all chocolate lovers everywhere were drooling over the movie scenes.

Perhaps the floods of chocolate and candies served to keep our eyes off of the
prize - in this case the slave workers that served Willy Wonka behind the scenes.

The first movie version was based upon the original work, a book called Charlie and the Chocolate Factory by Roald Dahl.

Dahl was born in Wales to Norwegian immigrant parents. He served in the Royal Air Force during the Second World War. He became a fighter ace, scoring 5 confirmed victories, and, subsequently, an intelligence officer, rising to the rank of acting wing commander.  He has been referred to as "one of the greatest storytellers for children of the 20th century".

That's the sanitized version, the one we feed the kids in school, the one that wakkipedia
spins for us.  Now for a bit of the truth.  Because that's what SH is all about.

From 1929, when he was 13, Dahl attended Repton School in Derbyshire. Dahl disliked the hazing and described an environment of ritual cruelty and status domination, with younger boys having to act as personal servants for older boys, frequently subject to terrible beatings.

His biographer Donald Sturrock described these violent experiences in Dahl's early life.  Dahl expresses some of these darker experiences in his writings, which is also marked by his hatred of cruelty and corporal punishment.  Sounds like someone who really cares about fairness and fair treatment doesn't it? But let's not be awarding him his angel wings quite yet.

And keep that domination and cruelty by older boys (cognate with someone having ownership
over another person and using that power in cruel ways) in mind for later down in this
report.

During his years at Repton, the Cadbury chocolate company occasionally sent boxes of new chocolates to the school to be tested by the pupils. Dahl dreamt of inventing a new chocolate bar that would win the praise of Mr Cadbury himself; this inspired him in writing his third children's book, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (1964), and to refer to chocolate in other children's books.

    During WWII Dahl met the noted British novelist C. S. Forester, who was also working to aid the British war effort. Forester worked for the British Ministry of Information and was writing propaganda for the Allied cause, mainly for American consumption.  The Saturday Evening Post had asked Forester to write a story based on Dahl's flying experiences; Forester asked Dahl to write down some RAF anecdotes so that he could shape them into a story. After Forester read what Dahl had given him, he decided to publish the story exactly as Dahl had written it. He originally titled the article as "A Piece of Cake" but the magazine changed it to "Shot Down Over Libya" to make it sound more dramatic, although Dahl had not been shot down; it was published on 1 August 1942 issue of the Post.

    Dahl was promoted to flight lieutenant (war-substantive) in August 1942.  Later he worked with such other well-known British officers as Ian Fleming (who later published the popular James Bond series) and David Ogilvy, promoting Britain's interests and message in the US and combating the "America First" movement.  This is probably the best example of not telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, that I have seen recently.

  Dahl was posted to the British consulate in the USA.  He worked for MI6, as part of the
  group run by the  Canadian spymaster William Stephenson, known by the code-name "Intrepid". During the war, Dahl supplied intelligence from Washington to Prime Minister Winston Churchill.
  But he also shared scientific data both ways as well. And plotted behind the Americans backs to get them to come into the war on the side of England, so that they would have a better chance against Hitler.

Dahl also supplied intelligence to Stephenson and his organization, known as British Security Coordination, which was part of MI6.  Dahl was once sent back to Britain by British Embassy officials, supposedly for misconduct—"I got booted out by the big boys," he said.  That this is also a lie is evidenced by the fact that Stephenson very promptly had him sent back to Washington, with a promotion to wing commander.

His first children's book was The Gremlins, published in 1943, about mischievous little creatures that were part of Royal Air Force folklore.  The RAF pilots blamed the gremlins for all the problems with the aircraft.  While at the British Embassy in Washington, Dahl sent a copy to the First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt who read it to her grandchildren,  and the book was commissioned by Walt Disney for a film that was never made.   These gremlins appeared at the same time as the balls of lighting or fire balls that American pilots reported -  which were later investigated because they were believed to have been a form of UFO.  They are not related to the car, the Gremlin, although they both represented problems.    While working for MI6, Dahl was busy spinning reports of paranormal activities (gremlins) into fairly tales, so we would not pay any attention to them.

After the war  Dahl wrote some of the history of the secret organization; and he and Stephenson remained friends for decades after the war. Or, in other words, he still worked for MI6 even when he wrote Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, or what we know as Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory.


   Mel Stuart (born Stuart Solomon;  1928 –  2012) was an American film director and producer  who directed the fantasy-musical Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971).  Stuart also directed feature documentaries including the 1964 Oscar-nominated JFK documentary Four Days in November and the 1973 concert film Wattstax.   Wattstax was a benefit concert organized by Stax Records to commemorate the seventh anniversary of the 1965 riots in the African-American community of Watts, Los Angeles.   In addition he has directed or produced over 180 films   including The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich.   So we have a Jewish director making movies about the Third Reich.  Do we think that they might have had some type of bias attached?

Speaking of Nazis,  Dahl reviewed Tony Clifton's God Cried, a picture book about the siege of West Beirut by the Israeli army during the 1982 Lebanon War.  The article appeared in the August 1983 issue of the Literary Review and was the subject of much media comment at the time.

According to Dahl, until this point in time "a race of people", meaning Jews, had never "switched so rapidly from victims to barbarous murderers." The empathy of all after the Holocaust had turned "into hatred and revulsion."

Dahl wrote that Clifton's book would make readers "violently anti-Israeli", stating: "I am not anti-Semitic. I am anti-Israel."  However, he also said America was "so utterly dominated by the great Jewish financial institutions" that "they dare not defy" Israelis.  Dahl's phraseology in his original copy had been altered by the editor of the Literary Review who substituted "Israel" for "Jews" and "Israeli" for "Jewish". So what Dahl actually said was "I am not anti-Jews, I am anti-Jewish". Which sounds fairly clear to me.

   In his original 1964 book, Dahl depicts the Oompa-Loompas as African Pygmy people.  I'll bet you didn't see that coming.  Here is a picture from that book:







But in  1971, Mel Stuart's film version of the book portrayed them as little people with orange skin
and green hair.    And here is that picture as well.  Please notice that these little people, who actually work behind the scenes, running the entire chocolate factory and mixing chemical compounds to come up with surprising results when fed to kids, is actually portrayed as something like a Martian was portrayed in other TV series.  So, we get to make fun of extraterrestrials at the same time as switching the emphasis over to non-negros, I call that a twofer.

In 1973 Dahl made a revision of his text, very probably under the influence of MI6 or his publishers, or both, in which he depicts the Oompa-Loompas as white.

Here's that evidence as well.  But notice that they are not just white - now they look like the left-wing radicals we called Hippies, which may be familiar to some of you as well.  So that's another twofer, but this time by the MI6 people and not the Jewish League or Zionists.







Finally, in the 2005 film produced by Tim Burton, the  Oompa-Loompas as back to being little brown skin people. But that was done for a specific reason.

  Tim Burton claimed that his work was heavily influenced by the works of such childhood heroes as Dr. Seuss and Roald Dahl.  Early in his career, Walt Disney Productions' animation division, offered Burton an animator's apprenticeship at the studio.  He worked as an animator, storyboard artist, graphic designer, art director, and concept artist on films such as The Fox and the Hound (1981), Tron (1982), and The Black Cauldron (1985). His concept art never made it into the finished films.   So they appreciated his ideas, but never used them, and then after they fired him they later contracted with him for other works.

   Burton's next live-action short film, Frankenweenie, was released in 1984. It tells the story of a young boy who tries to revive his dog after it is run over by a car.  So again we see the theme of reincarnation, but this time in 1984 not the 1800s.  It worked before, let's run it again!

After Frankenweenie was completed, Disney fired Burton, under the pretext of him spending the company's resources on a film that would be too dark and scary for children to see. Wow, talk about the kettle calling the pot black.

Actor Paul Reubens saw Frankenweenie and chose Burton to direct the cinematic spin-off of his popular character Pee-wee Herman, stating on the audio commentary of 2000 DVD release of Pee-wee's Big Adventure that as soon as the short began, he was sold on Burton's style. Pee-wee Herman gained mainstream popularity with a successful stage show at The Groundlings and the Roxy which was later turned into an HBO special. The film, Pee-wee's Big Adventure, was made on a budget of $8 million and grossed more than $40 million at the North American box office. He was a very big childrens TV type star, and popular with the young folks. And he liked Burton, who liked Dahl the Nazi and worked for Disney, the Nazi.  See any dots beginning to connect?

In July 1991, Reubens was arrested for indecent exposure in an adult theater in Sarasota, Florida.
Actually he was masterbating in his theatre seat and was caught by an usher.  I was living in Sarasota at the time, and a popular joke was going around.  It goes, what two famous people were shot in the back of the head?  Abraham Lincoln and the guy in front of Peewee.

Since the 1990s, Reubens has worked on two possible Pee-wee films: one dark and adult, dubbed The Pee-wee Herman Story, the other a family-friendly epic adventure called Pee-wee’s Playhouse: The Movie. Yes, they still let him near kids.

In November 2002, while filming David LaChapelle's video for Elton John's "This Train Don't Stop There Anymore", Reubens learned that police were at his home with a search warrant, acting on a tip from a witness in the pornography case against actor Jeffrey Jones, finding among over 70,000 items of kitsch memorabilia, two grainy videotapes and dozens of photographs that the city attorney's office characterized as a collection of child pornography.

Reubens turned himself in to the Hollywood division of the LAPD and was charged with possession of obscene material improperly depicting a child under the age of 18 in sexual conduct.
(way under 18).

So then the typical California snow job begins.  No, not the ski slope kind, the bidness kind.
The district attorney looked at Reubens' collection and computer and found no grounds for bringing any felony charges against him, while the city attorney, Rocky Delgadillo brought misdemeanor charges against Reubens on the last day allowed by the statute.

In March 2004, child pornography charges were dropped in exchange for Reubens' guilty plea to a lesser charge.

Reubens since then has also had small parts dubbing or making cameos in a series of Cartoon Network projects such as the 2006 television film Re-Animated, the animated cartoon series Chowder, Tom Goes to the Mayor, and Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job!.  Because the kids need his help, right?

In 2008, Reubens was slated to appear as homeopathic antidepressant salesman Alfredo Aldarisio in the third episode of Pushing Daisies, but the role was recast with Raúl Esparza.   That's another important part of this puzzle.  Notice how, once again, a topic that the powers that be do not care for is being denigrated by having this pervert play the part?  Big Pharm, which owns Big Congress, does not like homeopathic medicine at all. So they get Reubens to play a salesman of it. Neat, also a twofer.

In 1990, Burton co-wrote (with Caroline Thompson) and directed Edward Scissorhands, re-uniting with Winona Ryder from Beetlejuice. His friend Johnny Depp, a teen idol at the end of the 1980s due primarily to his work on the hit TV series 21 Jump Street, was cast in the title role of Edward, who was the creation of an eccentric and old-fashioned inventor (played by Vincent Price in one of his last screen appearances). Edward looked human, but was left with scissors in the place of hands due to the untimely death of his creator.   Do you remember, in my topic on Pinocchio, how it presented a Creator, who made something come to life?

In 1996, Burton and Selick reunited for the musical fantasy James and the Giant Peach, based on the book by Roald Dahl which contains magical elements and references to drugs and alcohol. Once again, Burton and Dahl relations, this time with "magic", and "drugs and alcohol".  Just what Peewee's kids need next, right.

Burton co-produced Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter, which, although entertaining, makes fun of one of our good presidents (and there have not been that many "good" ones).

Elfman and Burton reunited for Mars Attacks! (1996). Based on a popular science-fiction trading card series, the film was a hybrid of 1950s science fiction and 1970s all-star disaster films. Coincidence made it an inadvertent spoof of the blockbuster Independence Day, which had been released five months earlier.   If you believe that this was coincidence, you need to read this again. They were tasked with taking the Independence Day realism and possibly foretelling of future events, and turning it into a spoof and a circus, and they did just that.  Yes, I also liked both movies but that's not the point here.  It's the clear indoctrination that is recent, and evidenced.

Here's what they seem to be wanting us to learn, or rather, wanting our children to grow accustomed to and learn:

   Religion is silly
   Drugs and Alcohol are good
   Aliens are there to poke fun at
   Homeopathic medicine is stupid
   Reincarnation is a normal thing
   Slavery is the result of other-colored people taking away jobs.
   Child-Adult relationships bordering on pedofilia are no big deal
   It's fine for children to be nude in front of strange adults.
   A creator other than God can animate objects and make them human
   Ancestry, Heritage, pride and patriotism are also silly ideas.

   Now, let's discuss the Oompa-Loompas specifically.

  The political and historical contexts in which these texts were produced not only
  affects the narrative but also the visual depiction of the Oompa-Loompas.
       Wonka fires his local workers due to some suspicion of recipe theft,
       and replaces them with a foreign workforce of Oompa-Loompas, who
       not only do not communicate with the world outside of the chocolate
       factory, they converse among themselves in some unknown language
       that apparently Wonka picks up on. With Wonka holding their passports,
       it becomes obvious very quickly that he is both an employer and the owner
       of their futures.  And they are not likely to further their knowledge of the
       people beyond the factory gates, because Wonka keeps them chained.

         Wait a minute ..... owning African pygmies and controlling
       their every movement - chaining the doors, isn't that something like slavery?

   Hamida Bosmajian recognizes the power dynamic between Wonka and
Oompa-Loompas to be a “master-slave relation” calling it “sweet” with
Wonka as beneficiary (Bosmajian, 1985), while Clare Bradford roots
the 1973 text within the history and politics of the UK in the 1960s as
a reaction to third World immigration.

   In Dahl's book, which is friendly Grandpa Joe’s story of the rise of Wonka’s chocolate factory and the layoff of the local work population, we see the real snake behind the curtain.

Grandpa Joe’s narrative highlights the labor issues while Wonka’s origin
tale of the Oompa-Loompas conveys the power dynamics between
Wonka and the Oompa-Loompas. It must be acknowledged that the
Oompa- Loompas do not articulate their own story.  They're never given the chance.

When the Oompa-Loompas are depicted as African Pygmy people, this connects to
the politics and the history of the United Kingdom during its time of publication.
The displacement of the British workforce within the story directly relates to the
labor anxieties in the UK during the 1950s and 1960s.

In the Oompa-Loompa origin tale, Wonka assures us of his benevolent
reasoning for containing a black population of 3,000 men, women and
children withing his locked factory walls, as a "humanitarian" effort.

Wonka explains that he prevents their starvation while receiving their
free labor, and they were coerced into living in perpetual servitude,
in order to prevent future starvation.

According to the original story, Wonka "smuggled" the Oompa-Loomas out of Africa in crates, and into the factory, an illegal act that takes on the characteristics of the Trans-Atlantic
Slave Trade.  Recall how one of the contestants, Veruca Salt, demands that her father buy her
an Oompa-Loompa, and none of the other contestants even question the selling
and buying  of a human being.

When Mel Stuart issued his movie of Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
in 1971 in the USA, America was in a post Civil Rights political climate, and
the idea of African Pygmies would not fly. So underworld type creatures were
protrayed, or perhaps some form of alien mimikry was going on.

By changing them as he did, it transformed the two physical characteristics
that express the black phenotype, thus the transition of black to orange skin
and from black curly hair to straight green hair. But the power dynamics
between Wonka and his slave force did not change.   They kept the
master-slave narrative while removing all racial antagonisms. But in
effect these new slaves represented some type of extraterrestrial creature,
or something that came from the center of the Earth, both topics that
the powers that be wished denigrated at all costs.  Remember that during this
period the idea that the Earth was hollow and entire civilizations of people
lived inside it, was very popular among certain groups of people, worldwide.

Their point of origin also changed, from somewhere in Africa to "Loompaland".
We are also informed that "Loompaland, what a terrible country it is, nothing but desolate wastes and fierce beasts" according to Wonka in 1971.

And remember that in the rewrite where Dahl changed the Oompa-Loompas into white people,
he also makes them look like "hippies", another radical group that the governments
of the world wished to hold down.  Free-thinkers and leftists is the most common
label that the state-controlled media used.   Sort of like SH type people.

In 2005 when UFOs were being fiercely denied by the scientists owned
by the governments, Tim Burton changes the Oompa-Loompa into
something like brown-skinned men from Mars.  Yet another slur at
anyone who might believe in the possibility of extraterrestrials.   And,
at least to me, these new creatures seem almost Hindu in appearance.

Here's the evidence of that switch to Brown-Skin Indians from Mars:





And why would that be?  Because when fiberoptic lines were consructed globally the internet allowed India to become a major contributor and resource of labor.  For US corporations this was the perfect combination of high skilled labor without the physical presence of the racialized immigrant body. And who cared if it took many good-paying jobs away from Americans,
as long as the fat-cats of the stock markets made their killings?   That's exactly how Jeff Bezos made his billions.

And in both of the texts by Dahl, the original and the rewrite, the Oompa-Loompas reject
the local  clothing offered to them by Wonka, and instead wear their traditional
deerskins for men, leaves for women, and the children are nude.

What? Nude children in a book and movies made for children?

Sure, what better way to get them accustomed to the fact that it
is entirely OK to be nude in front of strange adults, especially
ones that give them unlimited chocolates.

In this 2005 version, the Oompa-Loompas are also now branded with
the "WW" of Willy Wonka. Branding your property is good, kids.
This fully marks them as property, and  removes any idea of their resistance
to the narrative.  It also begins to sound a bit like the "chip" that is being
proposed for most of us.   Wow, we'll be chipped just like the Oompa Loompas!

So there you have it.  Evidence, not supposition, that the powers that be,
in allignment with intelligence operatives (and Nazis) from both sides of the Atlantic,
enforce narratives that act as a physical force against anything that they
believe might disrupt their goal of absolute control of the population.

And they begin this process with our youth, but make it enticing enough
so that young adults watch this as well, especially when "stars" that are
popular are added to the mix.

Welcome to the New Oompa Loompa Land!  Wear your Masks!


----------



## davtash (Oct 3, 2020)

wonderful reading thank you


----------



## Broken Agate (Oct 3, 2020)

Never read the book, but I saw the movie as a kid. I didn't like it. I thought that Willy Wonka was creepy, and the whole movie kind of dumb. I wish every parent could read this, they might think twice about ever letting their kids watch TV or see another "children's" movie.


----------



## Potato (Oct 3, 2020)

Broken Agate said:


> Never read the book, but I saw the movie as a kid. I didn't like it. I thought that Willy Wonka was creepy, and the whole movie kind of dumb. I wish every parent could read this, they might think twice about ever letting their kids watch TV or see another "children's" movie.


Nope, parents won't care. I spent my entire adult life speaking to others against Disney. People scoffed and ignored such an idiotic premise that Disney isn't the most wholesome thing children can experience. Next to Santa Claus of course, another of my pet peeves. I was generally and sometimes specifically told I was a terrible parent and stole the "magic" out of my son's childhood. It's not at all a problem that the majority of their stories include killing off mothers or being orphaned. That's just plain fun! 

I've met a few young people whose parents raised them on nothing but Disney programming, believing that it was Christian and wholesome, which only proves how persuasive a PR campaign can be. I will spare you the encyclopedia I could write on all the meta messages that I feel are purposefully pumped into those stories, but I did find these youngsters to be emotionally damaged in one way or another from bombarding them with fantasy and inappropriate subtle manipulation of their sense of self.


----------



## Licks (Oct 3, 2020)

I have never enjoyed Dahl’s writings and both the films gave me the creeps as a child and adult with the remake. They gave me the same instinctive repulsion that I felt every time I saw Jimmy Savile on the telly (which growing up in the UK was ever damn Saturday) and wondered why both things were endured and pushed on us by adults! ? some times as a child you see the truth just don’t understand what it means


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Oct 3, 2020)

Incredible history, I knew none of this. I had seen the first movie, and like others found it creepy. Never read the book or saw the Depp version of the movie.


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, probably you from the so-called West are not the oompa-loompas, you are better characterized by people who are out of a job when Capitalist Woonka decides to replace the labor force.

But that is our view today, at the time the book was written, the meaning probably involved nothing about using labor from "exotic" countries. It is pure enslavement of non-Aryan inferiors.

That said, I really don't believe that the author of this book had the idea of creating this whole story because he wanted, as a child, to create a special chocolate.

For me, the insight that led him to write this book came after the Nazi criminal Eichman was kidnapped in Argentina in 1960, but it really has nothing to do with this character itself.

After this kidnapping, West Germans began to wallow in the Nazi mud and in the same year, among many others, the name of Wilhelm Koppe appeared. He was arrested.

Well, Wilhelm Koppe, with the defeat of the Nazis, went underground and went to be Director of a Chocolate Factory in the city of Bonn. And this is where I think Dahl came up with the idea of writing his famous book about chocolate factory owners, African pygmy slaves.

Is it too crazy? Blame my research method, which is based on sleeping and trying to dream the answers. While I slept the name Wilhelm Koppe appeared to me and when I researched now in the morning the first word I found associated with him, besides being a Nazi was the Chocolate Factory. Here in Brazil the films based on the books are entitled The Fantastic Chocolate Factory.

It may not be a very good method of research, but I really believe that our subconscious can access correct information during sleep as well as we can consciously research information through research and study. Of course, it may be all self-deception, but we have to test all possibilities.


----------



## Prolix (Oct 3, 2020)

Dahl seemed to have endlessly misanthropic proclivities generally, ones he appears to have had little compunction in putting down on the page, or going on record with (his most notable quote with regard to his unabashed antisemitism is probably “there is a trait in the Jewish character that does provoke animosity. I mean, there’s always a reason why anti-anything crops up anywhere; even a stinker like Hitler didn’t just pick on them for no reason”).

It’s interesting to note the degree to which his editors seem to have been responsible for his success, with the misogyny in _The Witches_ being toned down (the women “took a lot of abuse”, a running theme through his work) and his accepting the suggestion that the protagonist be turned into a mouse. _The BFG_ “a novel about a paedophilic monster who abducts a young girl and forces her to stare at the phalluses of larger giants” – Spielberg turned it into a movie – saw Dahl accepting editor Stephen Roxburgh’s rewritten dialogue verbatim while toning down the most racist and disturbing parts. Roxburgh also labelled Dahl’s final novel _Matilda_ “hopeless”, leading to Dahl splitting with him; after, that is, his editor had worked extensively with him to rewrite it completely (in the original, the title character was “born wicked” and rigged a horse race for her gambling-addict teacher). It appears Roxburgh made the mistake of suggesting he deserved a percentage of the royalties for his above-and-beyond contributions, so Dahl took it to Penguin. It became his most popular book.

Unlike most commentators here, I did enjoy those of Dahl’s books I read as a child. I liked the Gene Wilder Willy Wonka too, undeniably disturbing as it was in parts (the Burton version is flat-out dreadful). The one I really rated, though was _The Fantastic Mr Fox_ (that too underwent substantial revisions “so that the foxes were stealing from their persecutors” and not promoting a “pro-shoplifting point-of-view”).


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 3, 2020)

The OP is incredibly interesting. Nice job.
Let's not forget that Willy Wonka's chocolate contains a good amount of caffeine and a ton of sugar. It's a mild euphoria drug that affects the Limbic system (our so-called "reptilian brain") to produce a high based on elevated serotonin and dopamine. (Sweets and coffee are my downfall).
Next up for kids is king coffee, which today has become a mega-massive industry.
Chai tea addiction in India is growing.
Comic books, young adult books, computer games.
Next is alcohol and cigarettes, the two biggest killer drugs per capita.
Then its all the rest, pot being dead last.
And don't forget pornography and the denigration of the "Divine Feminine" woman.
Just look into his eyes...scary.

 Dahl

It's obvious the PTB have given us these powerful consciousness-altering substances in quantity since antiquity so that people, especially kids, can "cope" with our horrid and false reality of debt slavery, war, genocide, inequality, artificially-enforced racism, BS politics, and sex slavery. Mix those with Wonka books and lousy Disney films and you have mind-programming at its finest. Remember all the addictive sweet cereal most of us ate as kids in front of Saturday morning cartoons? Pop Tarts? (I still like them).

Alcohol, in beer form, goes back to ancient Sumeria and the Annunaki kings. So they started early for us. Those kings started a caste system based on skin color too. Hey, thanks for that. NOT.
Legends tell us that in late Atlantis times, the regressive Sons of Belial (Read: Nazis) began cultivating wine vineyards to reinforce their black agenda of lowering people's vibration and consciousness with tempting besotted pleasures and tainted theater plays. The positive "Children of the Law of One" were the victims of this slow-moving agenda. Greed, lust, sybaritic lifestyles, genetic hybrid slave pets like Centaurs were created and abused (Oompa-Loompas?), and overall debauchery dominated the era. Then it all fell apart in the Great Flood with cosmic impacts, wars, and the like.
Does that sound eerily like today?

 _Greeks enjoying wine. They were said to have been a rebellious colony of Atlantis and broke away. Why are we taught that wine is a healthy part of high cuisine? Alcohol is a poison. That's why we urinate so much when we drink._

I think Dahl's efforts may have reinforced this foul agenda. From what I know of Ian Fleming and his sexist bullshit and ego-inflating Bond books (though they did hint at the Deep State "Spectre" folks), I think Dahl was in the same vein. Let us not forget that British MI6 had sneaky and dapper operative *Hugh Trevor-Roper* write a 1947 book on Hitler and the Nazis to sanitize the topic for future academics. I.e.: No Antarctica stories, no _Wunderwaffe_ high tech weapons, no SS General Hans Kammler (The contractor who built the death camps and created the slave labor pools) or physicist Walter Gerlach (Unified Field Theory, non-linear German physics and quantum stuff) and their supposed work on antigravity and atomic weapons in PIlzen, Czech., Josef Mengele's genetic experiments that were much more successful and disturbing than we are taught. Project Paperclip, et al. Etc. The book, and many others, are mostly BS. Bits of truth surrounded by a bodyguard of lies. It's an "All you need to know" book like countless others. The authors lie by omission, just like today.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 3, 2020)

Magnumopus said:


> Dahl seemed to have endlessly misanthropic proclivities generally, ones he appears to have had little compunction in putting down on the page, or going on record with (his most notable quote with regard to his unabashed antisemitism is probably “there is a trait in the Jewish character that does provoke animosity. I mean, there’s always a reason why anti-anything crops up anywhere; even a stinker like Hitler didn’t just pick on them for no reason”).
> 
> It’s interesting to note the degree to which his editors seem to have been responsible for his success, with the misogyny in _The Witches_ being toned down (the women “took a lot of abuse”, a running theme through his work) and his accepting the suggestion that the protagonist be turned into a mouse. _The BFG_ “a novel about a paedophilic monster who abducts a young girl and forces her to stare at the phalluses of larger giants” – Spielberg turned it into a movie – saw Dahl accepting editor Stephen Roxburgh’s rewritten dialogue verbatim while toning down the most racist and disturbing parts. Roxburgh also labelled Dahl’s final novel _Matilda_ “hopeless”, leading to Dahl splitting with him; after, that is, his editor had worked extensively with him to rewrite it completely (in the original, the title character was “born wicked” and rigged a horse race for her gambling-addict teacher). It appears Roxburgh made the mistake of suggesting he deserved a percentage of the royalties for his above-and-beyond contributions, so Dahl took it to Penguin. It became his most popular book.
> 
> Unlike most commentators here, I did enjoy those of Dahl’s books I read as a child. I liked the Gene Wilder Willy Wonka too, undeniably disturbing as it was in parts (the Burton version is flat-out dreadful). The one I really rated, though was _The Fantastic Mr Fox_ (that too underwent substantial revisions “so that the foxes were stealing from their persecutors” and not promoting a “pro-shoplifting point-of-view”).


Very elegant contribution to the subject. Thank you.


----------



## Starman (Oct 3, 2020)

Makes you wonder what kind of narratives we would see if TPTB and their minions didn’t have such an intrusive hand in developing stories and movies to drive their luciferian agenda.  I suppose some would say life would be boring if we didn’t spice it up with intrigue and underhanded actions upon a vulnerable audience.  If we were left to god instead of lucifer, what would we produce?

Well, probably stunning architecture and an uplifted co-creation with nature, cruising in the sky with our gentle zeppelins and gliding through our canals among our star citadels.  My, what a glorious world we live in, god’s hand everywhere.

Maybe dreamy movies about awesome adventures, life with our new found octopus friend, or a conversation with that 300 year old man on a mountaintop.

My solace is imagining that there once was a world where all our modern technocracy BS was only a gleam in satan’s eye.  Probably didn’t need movies or fictions to entertain us.  We had the real thing going.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 3, 2020)

_



			"My solace is imagining that there once was a world where all our modern technocracy BS was only a gleam in satan’s eye.  Probably didn’t need movies or fictions to entertain us.  We had the real thing going."
		
Click to expand...

_
It's coming, our utopia, which is just standard operating procedure in the rest of the love & light universe. Im 59 and probably won't see it come to fruition, but thats OK. Im just glad to be here in the Great Awakening of humanity, albeit it's moving too slowly right now for my taste.

The PTB and their pitiful Deep State cannot keep going as is for long, the indicators for its diminishment too many, the obvious media lies too numerous to count. Our genuine history, or most of it, will come along soon in a few decades, especially given everyone's efforts today.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 3, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> Here's what they seem to be wanting us to learn, or rather, wanting our children to grow accustomed to and learn:
> 
> Religion is silly
> Drugs and Alcohol are good
> ...


Absolutely.  This is not accidental, IMO!

Dahl, Burton, pee-wee herman, Hollywood, publishing, etc - these people are in the culture creation industry.  They frame our experience in stories.

On drugs and alcohol being good, my favourite example of this is that the US drug education program was called DARE!  Well, do you?  lol.



Jim Duyer said:


> When the Oompa-Loompas are depicted as African Pygmy people, this connects to
> the politics and the history of the United Kingdom during its time of publication.
> The displacement of the British workforce within the story directly relates to the
> labor anxieties in the UK during the 1950s and 1960s.


More culture creation or framing, IMO.

To bring us to the modern day, there is a further culture creation twist, I think.  Perhaps he was further fulfilling his role as an MI6 operative, when Dahl's daughter 'died' of measles.  He then became a vociferous advocate for vaccinations.  This was an event that helped many parents become pro-vaccine, and I think has currency to this day.

I don't necessarily believe any of this - I don't know the family and think it is perfectly possible that no daughter existed, or that she died _with_ measles (to use the current parlance). I do know that that event had an impact in encouraging many people to accept and adopt a practice of vaccinating themselves and their children. And that is suspicious to me. Especially looking back from where we are today.

All that's making me reconsider the story about his wife recuperation after a stroke, where Dahl is said to have nursed her back to full health after the doctors had given up.  Certainly seems a bit... whitewashey...


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 3, 2020)

Dahl seems just like the other authors mentioned in this list, my suspicion is as a front for a committee, or to mince it up a little a commie-tee(phonetics), just too perfect like pee, wee, her and his man(a four fold two fingers up to morality) and as for charlies(cocaine) chocolate factory, well the euphemism is really quite clear, (always remember the genetic wilder(wilder jeans) version with the fat kid stuck in the shit pipe. Damn! when viewed with adult eyes this "shit" is so disturbing(excuse the pun).

There have been a few bloggers who have made the Holy-s-got wood connection to sodomy programming and this is right up that particular alley,(god you could go on all day with the euphemism), take the new oscar winning show Shcitts creek.

Alcohol invented by the sumarians, yes makes sense as alcohol is used to extract the essence from plants and herbs so why not humans!

Thanks Jim, another corker!


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 3, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what they seem to be wanting us to learn, or rather, wanting our children to grow accustomed to and learn:
> ...


I had no idea about the daughter - that's absolutely a plant to encourage vaxing, which was in trouble after the first Swine Flu shots, but even in the 1950s there were reports that vaccinations might be problematic. You hit it on that one.
No, I don't believe anything he says about anything, to be honest.


----------



## Starman (Oct 3, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> No, I don't believe anything he says about anything, to be honest.



Anymore, I start with this premise.  Nothing is to be trusted. Anybody working for any semblance of a luciferian agenda is sporting lies.  That's part of the playbook, chapter one, first page.  You don't offer narratives that are the bold truth.  That's a missed opportunity to confabulate.  You lose points if you don't screw with the plebs when you had the chance.

Must be nice to know you aren't chained to the truth.  You're only limited by your craftiness.


----------



## Prolix (Oct 3, 2020)

It's interesting that, for all his connections, it was only the success of the Wonka film that gave Dahl the stock (and book sales) that make him the name he is today. Ironically, since he disapproved of it (unsurprisingly, since his screenplay was thrown out). When you consider that Patricia Neal’s fortunes descended as his rose, it’s easy to be put in mind of the rumoured Hollywood $20m club (to join, you have to sacrifice someone close to you).


----------



## rwiser (Oct 4, 2020)

There's always two audiences for every production.  Yet, everyone seems to enjoy it.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 4, 2020)

rwiser said:


> There's always two audiences for every production.  Yet, everyone seems to enjoy it.


In full disclosure and all honesty, I enjoyed all of the works of Dahl and most of the others listed above, when they came out. But I was an adult, and I did not take my kids. But even then, I don't follow the idea that kids should be sheltered from the real world at all times. If they are, they will either become spoiled brats or unable to face it when they go out on their own. What I disagree with in this scenario, is the very obvious indoctrination techniques used.  I don't believe that it is the job of our entertainment industry to do anything more than entertain.  Psychological imprinting by the government should not be a part of entertainment.


----------



## _harris (Oct 4, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Alcohol invented by the sumarians, yes makes sense as alcohol is used to extract the essence from plants and herbs so why not humans!


i would suggest something more like, "given to/ forced upon" the sumerians to drink... by the annunaki/ creators... 
alcohol infused populace is much easier to control [it's astounding  how many people are simply waiting for the day to end so they can have a beer, or waiting for friday's work to end so they can get pissed up!! (same with stoners, and all recreational drug takers tbh)], other than lary drunks in the streets, of course.. but that's why it's illegal to be drunk and disorderly hey!?

but also alcohol has it's sanitation purposes, and preservative properties, especially in homeopathic tinctures (and lsd teehheeeee), 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

i don't know about Dahl, his works are certainly dark and contain lots of weird references and very odd characters, but i always enjoyed the books when i was a kid... my childhood wasn't that great and the happy endings of the stories after a weird journey were pretty awesome! might go back through some of them now, i only really remember the illustrations, which are fantastic 

no mention of The Twits?!


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 4, 2020)

_harris said:


> i would suggest something more like, "given to/ forced upon" the sumerians to drink... by the annunaki/ creators...


Yes much more so!


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 5, 2020)

There's a song by Million Dead that contributes quite well to this thread.  I'll post lyrics here too, in case there are those that aren't a fan of post-hardcore (But Million Dead and Frank Turner are well worth it to listen to if you haven't before)





> If every child chased dreams of societal reorganization
> In place of sweet wrappers and escape
> Then we would see Mr. Cadbury's
> Enlightened industrialism for what it really fucking is:
> ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 5, 2020)

@Jim Duyer  great post. 

I remember when the paedophile *Gary Glitter* got outed on a UK 'This is Your Life' episode by Sophie Dahl, Roald's daughter. She just blurted it out on live TV as if it was something perfectly natural to her. The dastardly deeds used to take place in Dahl's house, so the chances of him not knowing what was going on are very slim. Sophie was his pimp btw - procuring victims from her classmates and charging them a fee_!?*_

Ian Fleming also wrote the children's book 'Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang' which also became a film. It was partly set in a Bulgaria that was portrayed exactly like Germany or Bavaria, even down to the WWI army costumes. The most disturbing part was the Child-Catcher.

What were the little flying monkey people called in The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Prolix (Oct 5, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I remember when the paedophile *Gary Glitter* got outed on a UK 'This is Your Life' episode by Sophie Dahl, Roald's daughter. She just blurted it out on live TV as if it was something perfectly natural to her. The dastardly deeds used to take place in Dahl's house, so the chances of him not knowing what was going on are very slim. Sophie was his pimp btw - procuring victims from her classmates and charging them a fee_!?*_



Although that was Tessa (Sophia) talking about her sister Lucy doing the pimping. Endearing lot.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> The OP is incredibly interesting. Nice job.
> Let's not forget that Willy Wonka's chocolate contains a good amount of caffeine and a ton of sugar. It's a mild euphoria drug that affects the Limbic system (our so-called "reptilian brain") to produce a high based on elevated serotonin and dopamine. (Sweets and coffee are my downfall).
> Next up for kids is king coffee, which today has become a mega-massive industry.
> Chai tea addiction in India is growing.
> ...


It stood out to me at the time when reading Solzhenitsyn's Two Hundred Years Together, *who* was manufacturing (got the russians hooked on) Vodka.
And I had thought it was just banking/usury.


Jim Duyer said:


> feralimal said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Duyer said:
> ...



Even in 1889
Vaccination; Proved Useless & Dangerous


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 5, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> @Jim Duyer  great post.
> 
> I remember when the paedophile *Gary Glitter* got outed on a UK 'This is Your Life' episode by Sophie Dahl, Roald's daughter. She just blurted it out on live TV as if it was something perfectly natural to her. The dastardly deeds used to take place in Dahl's house, so the chances of him not knowing what was going on are very slim. Sophie was his pimp btw - procuring victims from her classmates and charging them a fee_!?*_
> 
> ...


The flying monkey people?  Democrats.
But seriously, you really added another dimension to my original post with this information. That's why it always helps to have people with experience from around the world on a forum. Thanks.
I read the book "Intrepid"  - I recommend it.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 6, 2020)

Magnumopus said:


> Although that was Tessa (Sophia) talking about her sister Lucy doing the pimping. Endearing lot.



Thanks for the clarification  I think the episode is available on YT, as is Jimmy Saville's if anyone has the stomach for it.

I needed to refresh my memory as I saw the Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang film in the cinema when it first came out in '68, so I looked it up;

"*Chitty Chitty Bang Bang* is a 1968 musical adventure fantasy film, directed by Ken Hughes with a screenplay co-written by *Roald Dahl* and Hughes, loosely based on *Ian Fleming*'s novel Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang: The Magical Car (*1964*)." _Source_

The storyline involves a *factory producing sweets *(candy) for children. However, it is not run by aliens or dwarfs, but 'normal' Hollywood dancers. Dick Van Dyke has the starring role, but thank God he doesn't try speaking in an English cockney accent. 

The actors in the 'Bulgarian' scenes all speak with a German accent - some are even German actors and wear distinctly WWI German army uniforms. It's an odd film because it's suggesting to children that Bulgarians and Germans are evil child haters, but this was in 1968. Was it an attempt to program traditional anti-German prejudice into the up-coming generation? Doesn't really fit with Dahl as a 'Nazi' somehow. In the end the children imprisoned by the Child Catcher are rescued thanks to Dick & Co. by virtue of *technology* - a flying car. Technology features heavily throughout, as Dick's father is a crazy inventor type character played brilliantly by Lionel Jeffries. There was a lot of technology in Willy Wonka as I remember...


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 6, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Magnumopus said:
> 
> 
> > Although that was Tessa (Sophia) talking about her sister Lucy doing the pimping. Endearing lot.
> ...


What, no Golems?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 7, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> What, no Golems?



Nope, t'was a Golem-free zone.


----------

